# RP?



## CityPound (May 3, 2016)

I haven't roleplayed in forever, but I'm looking to enjoy something with some substance. Preferable paragraph/lit style right here on this forum. 

Character
Ref: http://citypound.deviantart.com/art/Oliver-Reference-Sheet-604116386

Basic profile:
Name: Oli/Oliver
Species: Redpanda
Age: 19
Gender: male
Sexuality: ace/demi
Looking for: Friends, family, ect.

Starting Post

Oli brushed down his fur with his hands, staring curiously at his surroundings. He had entered a small cafe with cocoa colored walls with paintings hung up from, what he could tell, local artists. The cafe was longer then it was wide, with tables pressed up against the wall each with two seats. At the front of the cafe was a small wooden stage with a single stool on it. Fit for someone to sit on it and play some guitar, thought Oli as he made his way over to the counter. Behind hit was a cream colored dog that matched the coffee. She smiled as he ordered and he took a seat as the brew was made in a hand painted mug. 
A lovely place.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 4, 2016)

And then suddenly nuclear bombs fell out of the sky and obliterated everything. The end.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> And then suddenly nuclear bombs fell out of the sky and obliterated everything. The end.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

CityPound said:


> Oli brushed down his fur with his hands, staring curiously at his surroundings. He had entered a small cafe with cocoa colored walls with paintings hung up from, what he could tell, local artists. The cafe was longer then it was wide, with tables pressed up against the wall each with two seats. At the front of the cafe was a small wooden stage with a single stool on it. Fit for someone to sit on it and play some guitar, thought Oli as he made his way over to the counter. Behind hit was a cream colored dog that matched the coffee. She smiled as he ordered and he took a seat as the brew was made in a hand painted mug.
> A lovely place.


((Forget the other two, I'm goin' with ya.))

(The door opens. A rather obese Bat-like creature enters the cafe : he has large ears, massive wings, long tail, with bushy cheeks, white-cream fur, dark-ivory underbelly and tip, blood-red eyes, and four sets of long teeth sticking out of his long snout.
After a quick glance at the room, he picks a table near the corner and helps himself with the menu.)


----------



## CityPound (May 4, 2016)

(Thank you~)
'
Oli let his eyes settle on the bat-like creature. He took in his appearance, the details of his face, his fur, his hands. He looked at how the light reflected on different parts of his body. How interesting. How curious. Quietly, Oli removed the sketchpad from his backpack, setting it gently on the table in front of him. He gingerly removed an ink pen and flipped to a blank page.

The pen sketched across the white page quickly, starting at the table and moving his way up and to the right so his hand wouldn't smear his ink. Tail, wings, ears, heavy-set figure. About halfway into the sketch his coffee came. 
"Thank you, miss." He said, giving a grin to her. She smiled and moved to the next customer and he returned to his ink sketch.​


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

(The creature is checking the menu when he sees the waitress. He points at somewhere on the page, and she nods with a smile, before taking back the menu. He then leans his back against the chair and observes his surroundings, until his eyes stop at Oli. However, it's only a few seconds before he looks away again.)


----------



## CityPound (May 4, 2016)

Oh, he got spotted.
Oli gave a quick smile to the other person, before immediately glancing back down. He decided to flip the page. He'd draw the waitress now. He took a long sip of his coffee, feeling the hot steam of it drifting up and hugging the whites of his fur. The smell was pure. Roasted and sweet. Not often you find real coffee anywhere. He glanced back to his previous subject, the bat. Hm.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

(The creature stops his eyes at Oli again, this time the two meet each other's eyes. Greeted with Oli's smile, he also smiles back, and waves his hands at the Red-Panda. Despite his rather feral appearance, the creature seems like he's kind of hoping to make friends with Oli, albeit at first sight.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 4, 2016)

((Also, I'm givin' ya the pics of my fursona for better illustration. He doesn't carry those weapons in the RP, though.))





- NAME : Jin Lust-Sin
- RACE : Kangaroo-Bat crossbreed
- BIRTHDAY : 7th 11, 1995
- GENDER : Male
- SEXUALITY : Straight
- MARRIAGE STATUS : Married to 2 wives and now has 2 children
- OCCUPATION(s) : Guardsman, Mercenary, Blacksmith and Hunter


----------



## CityPound (May 5, 2016)

(Oh he looks awesome *o*)

Oli swallowed. Alright. "They have good coffee here." He said. Obviously unsure what heshould say. He just sounded like an awkward wreck..


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 5, 2016)

The Kangaroo-Bat creature smiles with a slight nod, apparently doesn't notice how awkward Oli feels after the greeting.

- Yup, gotta give it a try and see for myself.

That accent. Definitely Vietnamese, if Oli ever heard one.


----------

